# Opinions on this Volvo truck



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Evening guys,
Can anyone who knows anything about the quality of Volvo trucks comment on this one. I may buy it, I kind of don't care for the looks of it but am in love with the 275 HP and the 44,000 GVWR, & engine brake. I don't know anything about them or their engines.
Thanks
Steve

http://www.truckpaper.com/listingsdetail/detail.aspx?OHID=6161597


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

I really like my Volvo, its a little bit older and a couple of the gauges in the dash don't work but everything else is great. Mine has a cummins L10 260hp and Allison auto. The one your looking at it doesn't say what brand engine but seeing its green I would guess its a Detroit Diesel. You said it has an engine brake but in the specs listed it says it does not so you might want to check. My truck came with a 12ft front blade (same style as yours, Root spring) also a 12ft belly blade and a Swenson stainless salt spreader. I give just under $8000. for mine with the extra equipment with 180,000 miles, I thought I got a pretty good deal.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

xtreem3d;2024076 said:


> Evening guys,
> Can anyone who knows anything about the quality of Volvo trucks comment on this one. I may buy it, I kind of don't care for the looks of it but am in love with the 275 HP and the 44,000 GVWR, & engine brake. I don't know anything about them or their engines.
> Thanks
> Steve
> ...


With as much new black paint is on it, I'd ask myself what they are hiding and what it looked like before. It's way too much to be paying for what looks like an unknown (maybe a pig, maybe not) that is definately wearing a nice dress. They probably paid less than 10k for it, put some re-tread on it, painted it, and are hoping for a really friendly sucker to come thru soon.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

That looks like a Volvo engine, there green also. There good engines but when you have to repair something there big bucks.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

You can see under the fresh paint on the frame and bed the uneven surfaces from the rust and corrosion. They probably knocked the big chunks and loose scale off, washed it and sprayed it. They didn't even remember to paint the hoist or center of the bed underneath. 

Also, why is the plow mounted 5 miles out ahead of the truck? I realize the mounts take up some room, but that just seems excessive and would increase wear on everything from suspension to steering components.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

2 reasons as to why the mount is out so far. The hydraulic pump runs off the front of the engine right behind the bumper and on that truck they have it out even farther so the hood will open. On mine they have the grill cut so it stays in place when you open the hood and the hood goes over the top of the mount when open. Also my plow lights are on the hood not on the mount.



Mark13;2024488 said:


> You can see under the fresh paint on the frame and bed the uneven surfaces from the rust and corrosion. They probably knocked the big chunks and loose scale off, washed it and sprayed it. They didn't even remember to paint the hoist or center of the bed underneath.
> 
> Also, why is the plow mounted 5 miles out ahead of the truck? I realize the mounts take up some room, but that just seems excessive and would increase wear on everything from suspension to steering components.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

LapeerLandscape;2024516 said:


> 2 reasons as to why the mount is out so far. The hydraulic pump runs off the front of the engine right behind the bumper and on that truck they have it out even farther so the hood will open. On mine they have the grill cut so it stays in place when you open the hood and the hood goes over the top of the mount when open. Also my plow lights are on the hood not on the mount.


I was guessing it was for clearance for the hood (with grill intact)/hydraulics but I wasn't entirely sure.


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

LapeerLandscape;2024516 said:


> 2 reasons as to why the mount is out so far. The hydraulic pump runs off the front of the engine right behind the bumper and on that truck they have it out even farther so the hood will open. On mine they have the grill cut so it stays in place when you open the hood and the hood goes over the top of the mount when open. Also my plow lights are on the hood not on the mount.


can you explain how your pumps works and any pro's or cons' about yours ?
Is the pump always running? is it noisy? compare it to the clutch type pump under the hood. 
Thanks,
Steve
PS what year is your Volvo and do you have any pics?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Some will be air operated to turn hydraulic flow on or off. And some are always operating. Would need some closeups of the pump. The dump body on that is not very big. Have you had trucks this size before?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

When I worked for MaineDOT I drove a Volvo wheeler and I liked it. It seemed to be a good truck with a nice cab. It's like a Sterling it's not bad and it gets the job done but, it's no Western Star or Kenworth.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

My pump runs all the time, not noisy. I think most county trucks are like this. Mine came from the city or township of Bloomfield. Very upper end community near Detroit. I dont think the truck ever saw a dirt road until I got it. My front blade hooks up faster then my western ultra mount. Will try and get some pics.



xtreem3d;2024945 said:


> can you explain how your pumps works and any pro's or cons' about yours ?
> Is the pump always running? is it noisy? compare it to the clutch type pump under the hood.
> Thanks,
> Steve
> PS what year is your Volvo and do you have any pics?


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Randall Ave;2025035 said:


> Some will be air operated to turn hydraulic flow on or off. And some are always operating. Would need some closeups of the pump. The dump body on that is not very big. Have you had trucks this size before?


I currently have an older '82 IH S Series 28K gvwr. It almost looks like you couldn't overload that truck doesn't it?


----------

